# Logs down and no time...



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

To do anything with them. Dad had a big ole oak taken down. 8 ft sections. He wanted to mill them out at the property but recently he broke his ankle and unfortunately my schedule is so full, not even in the cards 

He wants to just push them off to the side for next year. I told him to sell em and I'll cut another tree next year.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

What say you? Push em off to the side a cut em next year or get rid of them?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Joel/AK said:


> What say you? Push em off to the side a cut em next year or get rid of them?


Get them off the ground by putting them on smaller logs, you can cover them if you like so they dry,but make sure air can flow. You'll be good that way for about 3-5 years.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed, bunk them and cover should be good for several years.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll see if I can move them this weekend. I need to get the mini excavator out there anyway to remove some stumps and work on his ditch.

Hate to lose them cuz the grain is really nice. Of course his mill only fits logs up to 27", gotta trim them up a bit


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You can leave them on the ground without cover also, but they will probably spalt. Which isn't a bad thing, oak will spalt but doesn't show the zone lines that well like maple or beech does. I cut up a cherry tree that spalted beautifully after laying on ground for 3 years, the sap wood was just starting to punk.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This maple spalted nicely after 2 years on bunks no cover before I milled the logs


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll probably push them off to side and find a way to get them on a trailer. Dad's getting up their in age and harder to move so I might just mill them in 2" boards and make a counter top.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Joel/AK said:


> I'll probably push them off to side and find a way to get them on a trailer. Dad's getting up their in age and harder to move so I might just mill them in 2" boards and make a counter top.


If you buy a can't hook ( log Peavy) you can roll them up on some smaller log skids without any machinery. Just cut the ends of the skid logs on a angle to make a ramp.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The maple pile I have is going to be my woodworkers bench when it dries.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Wife mentioned walling in this room also. It's in our barn at the property. 3/4" . I could live with that also


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> If you buy a can't hook ( log Peavy) you can roll them up on some smaller log skids without any machinery. Just cut the ends of the skid logs on a angle to make a ramp.


My back is already shidt, if I can't move it with hydraulics, it's staying where it is and being sold.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> If you buy a can't hook ( log Peavy) you can roll them up on some smaller log skids without any machinery. Just cut the ends of the skid logs on a angle to make a ramp.


We have a couple of cants. Smaller logs no big deal. 32" + oak logs are heavy. I know my my limits nowadays


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Joel/AK said:


> We have a couple of cants. Smaller logs no big deal. 32" + oak logs are heavy. I know my my limits nowadays


Can't hook with along handle will move them easy. Mine is 5 or 6 foot long


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

2 of them should roll fine. I trimmed them up. Gotta work on the other 2 to round them out. I know we got alot of good firewood out of that thing


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

A year of drying won't hurt it a bit. I would get it off the ground just so it doesn't collect a bunch of dirt before you can mill it.


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

I milled lumber for years with a portable bandsaw. First the only log there worth money is the butt piece, see if you can sell for veneer but you probably gotta take it yourself to the location, very few places are going to come get 1 log without charging you a hefty price...see all the limbs in the other pieces...makes the lumber almost worthless or firewood. If you dont mind paying a lot of money to have someone come out and mill 100 board feet then go ahead. We would charge mileage, 4 hour min, and mileage back when we got called out to small jobs like this one...if you can get to circular mill probably would best if you really want the lumber. Would be some select oak in the butt..then you got kiln dry and plane. Kinda like trapping beavers , I charge by the hour cause the fur is pretty much worthless after gas and time

edit..missed where mill has 27 inch size, so must have mill.then for sure set aside...try to slab off as straight as possible with chain saw. sharp blades with oak...metal detect all "yard" trees


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

shell waster said:


> I milled lumber for years with a portable bandsaw. First the only log there worth money is the butt piece, see if you can sell for veneer but you probably gotta take it yourself to the location, very few places are going to come get 1 log without charging you a hefty price...see all the limbs in the other pieces...makes the lumber almost worthless or firewood. If you dont mind paying a lot of money to have someone come out and mill 100 board feet then go ahead. We would charge mileage, 4 hour min, and mileage back when we got called out to small jobs like this one...if you can get to circular mill probably would best if you really want the lumber. Would be some select oak in the butt..then you got kiln dry and plane. Kinda like trapping beavers , I charge by the hour cause the fur is pretty much worthless after gas and time
> 
> edit..missed where mill has 27 inch size, so must have mill.then for sure set aside...try to slab off as straight as possible with chain saw. sharp blades with oak...metal detect all "yard" trees


We got a band saw mill at the property and one of those portable mills where I can use my 36" saw. 

Probably just push em off to the side and get to em next year.


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

Joel/AK said:


> We got a band saw mill at the property and one of those portable mills where I can use my 36" saw.
> 
> Probably just push em off to the side and get to em next year.


Beast logs aren't fun aren't fun getting on the bed. Hopefully you have hydrolics or tractor with forks. We had a woodmizer that eventually we set up permanent and dropped the wheels off,,,,before that it was ramps,and can hooks to get logs up.

That butt should be nice select..table or cabinets


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Hah, I've got this issue right now too... Had a walnut go down in my woods. Looks like I'm going to cut it up with an Alaskan mill .. what thickness would you guys recommend for walnut logs about 25-27" across. Leave it live edge? Just looking to sell the slabs

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

shell waster said:


> Beast logs aren't fun aren't fun getting on the bed. Hopefully you have hydrolics or tractor with forks. We had a woodmizer that eventually we set up permanent and dropped the wheels off,,,,before that it was ramps,and can hooks to get logs up.
> 
> That butt should be nice select..table or cabinets


We have a mini excavator with a thumb and a tractor with forks. 

Luckily when the saw mill was put down I built the pad pretty much even with the bed of the mill. With monster logs I can just basically roll it in place.

Still some work but easier.

Right now I got a piece of white oak on it roughly 2 ft in diameter and I just rolled it on.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Bigeejakes said:


> Hah, I've got this issue right now too... Had a walnut go down in my woods. Looks like I'm going to cut it up with an Alaskan mill .. what thickness would you guys recommend for walnut logs about 25-27" across. Leave it live edge? Just looking to sell the slabs
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


We sided our barn using live edge. For some things it works great.


----------

